# plumber/gas fitter



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hello everyone,calling for advice on the steps needed to get registered in NZ to work as above.I served a full old fashioned apprenticeship in plumbing/gas/oil and drainage.I have all up to date quals,but what do i do next?Some type of list/agenda from someone who has done it would be great,every time i start it seems i needed to do something else before the last thing i just did.My family and i have visited NZ 3 times in the last 5 years and now need to make move permenant.My wifes only sister lives in West Auckland so we would be looking to move that area.Any help/advice much appreciated.Its upto me now to get a job offer and boost our so far rejected EOI with 135 points,thankyou....


----------

